# Rims & Bolt Pattern



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well, my next project is to get tires and rims for the winter. I have seen some one adverrtise a set of winter tires of 225/60/16. If I buy the rims, would that matter with the XTrail? Does it use more gas?


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

The extra gas consumption would be minimal. What hurts gas consumption in the winter are the temperatures and the winter gas - great for starting, but bad for fuel economy.

In T.O., try Steelcase Tires n Mags in Markham (404 and Steeles area). They'll have boatloads of winter tires coming in starting in September, and though the steelies they supplied to my mother-in-law were scratched from the start (I'll be speaking to them about that), and they can be a little rough, I think they are about the best deal you'll find in the city. We got our Gislaved NordFrost 3 winters there, and they've been fantastic on the X-Trail. They also sell the Nokian line (pricey, but top-of-the-line, and I had them previously), and no-name GT Radial Champiro WT winter tires, which worked quite well last winter on my EL.

But wait until _early _fall. That's when the deals start. Do NOT go to Steelcase on a Saturday in October or November. The lineup can be 5 hours long. No joke.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

REAM1 said:


> Well, my next project is to get tires and rims for the winter. I have seen some one adverrtise a set of winter tires of 225/60/16. If I buy the rims, would that matter with the XTrail? Does it use more gas?


I wouldn't worry about the size. I used the same size winter tire on mine for the last two winters and had problem. The fuel economy difference was negligible. The only reason I used this size was because they were left over from my maxima. But new winter tires this year, as these had three winters on them.

Greg


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I di not see the 21565r16 in the Gislaved NordFrost 3 . All they had was 21555r16's. What is the difference?


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I forgot to ask, how much are they going for?


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm not a spokesman for Steelcase. Use canada411 and call them. I don't know what's listed, but I have the Gislaveds in the 215/65R16 OEM size.

The difference in size between 215/65R15 and 215/55R15 is 1.7" in diameter. Don't even think of going with that size. The 225/60R16 is very close, but you still need to check for the tire rubbing in the wheel well.

You should be able to get a good deal later in the year when the sales are on. No use in rushing out to buy a size that is close.


----------



## Gadus morhua (Jan 20, 2006)

chansen said:


> I'm not a spokesman for Steelcase. Use canada411 and call them. I don't know what's listed, but I have the Gislaveds in the 215/65R16 OEM size.
> 
> The difference in size between 215/65R15 and 215/55R15 is 1.7" in diameter. Don't even think of going with that size. The 225/60R16 is very close, but you still need to check for the tire rubbing in the wheel well.
> 
> You should be able to get a good deal later in the year when the sales are on. No use in rushing out to buy a size that is close.


Hi, folks. I have been looking to get 15" steel rims and winter tires for my 2005 XT to save against buying 16" rims and tires. I just spoke with my Nissan dealer and was told you can't use 15" rims because of the rear brake calipers would be in the way.

With all the discussions about downsizing rims and tires here, I am wondering exactly what size 15" rims people are using here in Canada? I approached Canadian Tire but they do not even list the X-Trail in their system!


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Your dealer is correct 15's won't fit , I believe the previous post you are referring to had a typo. error instead of 16 they typed 15.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

My dealer told me the same thing, 15's won't fit.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

All,

I've posted this information elsewhere, and will do so again. You can put 15" tires on an X-Trail. I have them on as my winters. I found that most tire shops had a part number for 15" tires in their catalogues. I used them all last winter with no issues, and plan on using them again this winter as well.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Boatek,

What exactly do you have as winter tires/rims...can you also provide the name of the store/phone number you purchases your tires/rims from?

Thanks,
Sanj


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

15" wheels fit
225/60 tires fit without rubbing (actually much larger tires fit)


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

*Bolt Pattern*

How accurate do you have to be when you buy rims that have a bolt of pattern 5 x 4.50 or 5 x 114.3 with winter tires hopefuly that could suit the X Trail?

Is there a web site that can give me some information?

REAM1


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The xtrail bolt pattern for the factory alloys is 5 x 114.3 and the offset is 40

You need to be VERY accurate when you buy aftermarket rims to ensure you don't cause damage to the studs and that the new rim doesn't rub against the brake calipers. The offset is also important to ensure your rims stay within the edge of the fender.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

*Rims*

I want to purchase a set of steel rims for my winter tires; however, I am a little confused on the width of the rims. The ones that I see for sale have a width of 6.5" to 7". Which one is recommended?

Also, I believe that the flange has to be towards the outside (off centre) of the wheel rim. Correct me if I am wrong.

I know already the bolt pattern.

Thanks,

REAM1


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

If you gonna stay with stock tire size then go for 6.5 if you plan on running 225 or 235 then use 7


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

If i buy 17" wheels, what offset and width should i be looking for ?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ream,

Only one word "ALTIMA". (most common direct fit)


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

what about me lol


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

*xtrail wheels/rims*

Looking to pick up a set of rims to put snow tires on ,, my xtrail is 2006 is there crossover to other nissan or other vehicles that will fit the xtrail??

wanna check out auto wreckers to see what available,,,,

thanks guys


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck in finding them but please do let us know which one you found when you do. I am also planning in doing the same but there is not many places here in the GTA for auto wreckers. And when there is, they are a bunch of vulture trying to get rich from you.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Seek & You Shall Find*

Hey guys:

There has been a ton of posts on wheels for the X-T...try the "search" feature and you'll see them all...

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Smilez:) (Apr 11, 2007)

*Tire Size*

I want to get new rims and tires for my 2005 X-Trail and just had some questions.

Rim Material: Alloy
Bolt Pattern: 5 x 4.50 or 5 x 114.3
Rim Width: 8.5J
Rim Diameter (inches): 19 inches
Rim Structure: Two Piece
Offset: 45
Rim Manufacturer: Stern
Manufacturer Part Number: ST8 

Will they fit?

I have the 16" with 215/65 tires on them. what tire size will not screw up the ratio?

I was also thinking of these;

Rim Material: Alloy
Bolt Pattern: 5 x 4.50 or 5 x 114.3
Rim Width: 8J
Rim Brand: American Racing	
Rim Diameter (inches): 18 inches
Rim Structure: One Piece	
Offset: 42
Manufacturer Part Number: 044 

what tire size will not screw up the ratio?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

There is an offset wheel calculator and up-sizing tire conversion tool in the post below.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/119459-aftermarket-rims-offset.html?highlight=wheel+size

See post # 2 toward the bottom of the page.

Hope this helps. Cheers = Roger


----------



## Aerospace (Sep 12, 2005)

Smilez:) said:


> I want to get new rims and tires for my 2005 X-Trail and just had some questions.
> 
> Rim Material: Alloy
> Bolt Pattern: 5 x 4.50 or 5 x 114.3
> ...




The 19" will fit nicely... i'm using 19"x8.5" ET42 (Volk Rays GTC) with Michellin Pilot primacy 245/45/19. 

Can fully turn the steering wheel without touching the sidewall (chassis), disc brake and the plastic mud guard.... 

The lowest offset u can have without problem is ET38. I suggest u to get a higher offset (ET). ET45 is excellent (won't be a problem if u want to change 320mm - 4 pot disc brake) 


And for tire, not wider than 245/45 for 19"x8.5 rim


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2279577


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well I bought set of steel rims from a local auto wrecker. They cam from an Altima. Now I do not have to worry any longer.

Regards,

REAM1


----------

